# Matt from Ontario



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hey, Matt. Couple of things. First, the board length rule of thumb assumes you are of average weight for your height. If you're heavier, lengthen the board a bit. Weight is actually far more important than height. Most boards have a size chart. If they specify weight and height on the chart, give priority to weight.

Second, generally speaking higher price gives you things like better quality ratchets on the bindings, better padding underfoot, extras like canting, highback adjustment (sideways), quality in general. Same idea with boards.

Third, if your budget is such that you have to make compromises, then spend the most money on the boots. Bad-fitting boots will ruin the experience faster than anything. And heel-lift will just kill your turns.

Last, ask yourself two questions: 1) How certain are you that you'll stick with snowboarding, and 2) what kind of riding will you do?

If you're just giving it a try and you may or may not stick with it, just buy a used board and bindings, until you're sure you want to stick with it. If you're not sure about #2, same answer. Once you decide what you want, definitely spend the bucks to get good equipment. It does make a difference once you're past noob stage.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for that. Well im pretty much 6' and 160~ lbs.. Ive always liked 2 sports in life, snowboarding and mountain biking. I cant do the mountain biking so ill do the snowboarding! And Ive done it a few times in the past and its great fun. As for ride type, blue mountain and glen eden are thee closest slopes to me, and I don't see me going to Whistler anytime soon  If I get good fast, maybe Tramblen out in Montreal.. So for a riding type I would go with freestyle with some park action as a mountain i wont see for a while...

So the boots are the best investment eh..? Guess ill have to do some more thinking on the pair. Any recommendations?

What are things to consider or look at when buying boots? Obviously in person would be the best so i can wear them and feel the support/rigidity/flexibility of them and the comfort level.

http://www.sportchek.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=4291740&cp=3733354.10968095.3767838.3942146


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

Nike Kaiju's. My friend bought a pair yesterday and yes they have a hefty price tag ($350) but I stepped into them and fell in love. But if I were you, and not sure if you are going to stick with snowboarding for sure, or your budget doesn't quite fit that, go for a pair of Burton boots. It's what I ride in, and only around $200 for a pair of good quality boots. It'll also help a ton, if you want new gear, to try to buy 2011 models on everything you can. You can still find great discounts, and for the most part they're the same as 2012 models, you just have to compare the tech specs, then research the differences and base your decision off that.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea I'm looking and trying to find 2011 stuff, but a lot of is already cleared out, and as a first time buyer i don't want to buy online..


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

boardneub said:


> Yea I'm looking and trying to find 2011 stuff, but a lot of is already cleared out, and as a first time buyer i don't want to buy online..


I suppose I didn't take that into consideration. If you're dead set on sticking with snowboarding you might as well, just buy 2012 stuff, if you think you may not want to continue into next season you could be out of a lot of money. This hobby happens to be quite an expensive one to get started.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

your height/weight, i wouldnt go over a 157/158 and primarily look in the 152-155 range...if you are at all decent at wakeboarding, you will excell fast on the snow...i wakeboarded for 6 years and was hitting kickers, rails, and just slaying the mountain my first trip out, so id say go ahead and get yourself some good gear off the rip...if i were you i would be looking at any rocker/reverse camber board since its shaped the same as a wakeboard


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea well my b day is next week so between my mom/sister/dad ill get boots and bindings and then ill cough out the 300+ for the board...

another note whats with these credits?
<<

I really think I'm going to get Burton Moto Snowboard Boots 2011/2010, i saw them at sportscheck and they have a decent price 150$.. And burton seems to be a trusted name. Ill try them on in store.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

threej21 said:


> your height/weight, i wouldnt go over a 157/158 and primarily look in the 152-155 range...if you are at all decent at wakeboarding, you will excell fast on the snow...i wakeboarded for 6 years and was hitting kickers, rails, and just slaying the mountain my first trip out, so id say go ahead and get yourself some good gear off the rip...if i were you i would be looking at any rocker/reverse camber board since its shaped the same as a wakeboard


interesting, ill check out some smaller boards. I really excelled this summer, gapping the wake of my fishing boat, on water 180s and in air 180s..


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

boardneub said:


> another note whats with these credits?
> <<


An artifact of a past civilization. They're part of a system that no longer exists - just disregard them.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Burton makes quality boots and outerware, dont buy shit at sportchek its all overpriced and they only have a couple recent products, everything else is 2010 models or older, not sure where you live, Im going to guess toronto because you listed glen eden and blue as your 2 mountains, check out the local board shops, I don't know any in toronto, but honestly buying online wouldn't be a bad idea, my suggestion would be to look for a 2011 or 2012 flow verve in your size for a board, go with some k2 formula's for bindings or hurrithanes, and whatever boots in store fit you best! there are ALOT of other companies out there that make (in my mind) better bang for your buck gear then burton.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahh alright thanks. starting to put together my outfit.. Westbeach jacket, boots some bindings and going to have to look for some gloves and a board. Im pretty stern on getting a good deal on this stuff, so i do check prices and for the above listed they are pretty standard priced across numerous shops.. Ive checked a few board shops from google and only some have online stock. Ill probably go visit a few once i have a good idea of what i want/need..


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

boardneub said:


> interesting, ill check out some smaller boards. I really excelled this summer, gapping the wake of my fishing boat, on water 180s and in air 180s..


yea, being that you said your pretty sure youll be more on the freestyle side of riding, i would def. stay below 156 and above 151 with like a 153 being optimal...for reference i am 6' 210 lbs and i ride a 156 all over the mountain and love it size wise...if you have a pretty solid ground game in wakeboarding, ie hard edgeing, heelside/toeside sprays,etc, you wont have any problems on the snow

my buddy put me in Ride Contraband bindings when i started cause thats what was on his board, and i feel that the little bit of extra movement in the toe area of this style binding was similar to wake boots since your feet move around a lil in your wake bindings...i then tried some traditional strap snow bindings and couldnt stand how they felt...could be just me and in my mind, but its something you could consider since you too are coming from the water, contrabands are the shhhhhh, some will say otherwise tho, as just like flows, its pretty much either you love them or hate them...and i LOVE THEM

i started on a Ride Kink which i did and still do love, but it is a lil soft and gets chattery when riding outside the park, but is a great park/freestyle deck...this year i moved to a Never Summer Revolver, which is just wide version of the NS Evo since i have big feet. it also does great in the park, but is damper and a much better ride when cruising the rest of the mountain..just to give you some thoughts about which board to get...the kink is pure reverse camber while the NS's are a hybrid which has both camber and rocker....

:thumbsup: good luck to ya, and welcome to year round boarding now, summers on the water, winters on the snow


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea i have huge feet, size 10 shoes at least some need 11/12.. I'm going to have to make sure my boots fit nice and snug but are comfortable. I was really comfortable on a wakeboard, if i wiped it was trying new stuff! What would you recommend with a stiffness/flex rating based on what i said, and around a 153cm board would be ideal..?


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

anything really midrange flex wise would be good

unless your like 8 years old size 10 feet is pretty normal... haha

when I started I was about 165 pounds and started on a 152, Im now 185 on the same board, and yea its a little small.. but im going into my 3rd year and it still does the trick! especially where we ride because your never riding powder or going super fast.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

notter123 said:


> anything really midrange flex wise would be good
> 
> unless your like 8 years old size 10 feet is pretty normal... haha
> 
> when I started I was about 165 pounds and started on a 152, Im now 185 on the same board, and yea its a little small.. but im going into my 3rd year and it still does the trick! especially where we ride because your never riding powder or going super fast.


Nah 19, but like i said 6' 160~ and freestyle..

what are the thoughs on this board?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...56cm-Sierra-Crew-Snowboard-W0QQAdIdZ330206342 vs this one? http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?A...BAAAAAgAAAAAL68IAqpTnByv9+5o8ugPesQc6UiYA+dM*


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't knpw a whole lot about that sierra, they are rebranded boards I think, just can't remember which company! haha

and that ride board is a very beginner oriented board. You will grow out of it within the year, I know ride is a solid company but I don't know much about that specific board, just that it is a low end board and you will outgrow it super fast. 

Try checking the canadian etailers thread in tthe boards ssection of this forum, the thread is stickied, they list all the online board shops, look for anything from flow, yea you pay for shipping, but you will get a solid deck that will last you atleast a couple years.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

heres quite a few on ebay....



***NEW NEVER USED "NEVER SUMMER EVO" SNOWBOARD*** | eBay

NEW Never Summer Evo 153cm Snowboard Rocker Camber Freestyle Made in the U.S.A | eBay

NEW MENS 2011 RIDE MANIC 152 ROCKER SNOWBOARD ALL MOUNTAIN | eBay

Ride 2011 Crush 152 Snowboards Snowboard | eBay

Gnu Carbon Credit, new, 2011-12, 153cm FREE SHIPPING | eBay

*Brand New* Gnu Carbon Credit Snowboard Size 153 | eBay

2010 Gnu Park Pickle 153 | eBay

Arbor Westmark Snowboard 155cm 2010 | eBay

Ride 2011 Machete Wide 154 Snowboards Snowboard | eBay


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks for the links, ill take a look at those and keep them in mind.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

I would try raiding some of the local snowboarding stores in town for some old models. Some local stores listed below. I would recommend sanction, boardshop and meltdown. 

Sanction
Meltdown
Boardshop
Corbetts
So Hip It Hurts
Sign of Skiers
Skis and Bikes
Hogtown

Larger retailer (I would only go in there if you know something specific you want)
Sportinglife
Sportscheck


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome moondoggy! really liking that list!


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

what do you guy think of this board?
NEW! Heppu Pentti ICON Snowboards - Markham / York Region Sports Goods For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

boardneub said:


> Awesome moondoggy! really liking that list!


welcome, if you have any other questions, let me know.



boardneub said:


> what do you guy think of this board?
> NEW! Heppu Pentti ICON Snowboards - Markham / York Region Sports Goods For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.


think you can do better for $350


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

ya dont do it.... if thats the price your looking at look for a 2011 flow verve, awesome board and can definatly be had for 350


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

interesting board.. ill check it out thanks!


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Well put some birthday money to the right place, got me some uber commfy boots, some goggles and sleek bindings!


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Well went today and got a board!



















 my setup is complete!

What do you guys ride, goofy or reg?

and what degree do you ride? i have mine set at the most forward (rear and 15deg out) front is most back and 12 deg out.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

boardneub said:


> Well went today and got a board!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Since you wakeboard, the way that feels most comfortable doing that will probably feel the most comfortable on a snowboard. Stance width depends on the person, but having a narrower stance gives you more power and a wider more stability. You always want your front binding to have a larger angle or the same as your back binding (true-duck). You can start out with a forward stance, but duck tends to be a little more natural and easy to learn on. I would maybe start out with the back foot @ -9, and the front foot at +12. I personally ride -9/+15


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

hey Neub where do you live? I live in 'sauga.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

good shit bro...yea, i would set up your shit as close to as it is on your wakeboard as possible, that way you should be pretty comfy from the get go, and then do minor adjustments from there once youve ridden if you feel you need to ....im reg on my wakeboard, so obviously same on snow, and my stance is one in from max width, and at +12,-9


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Marcdeo im in Woodbridge man, what hills do you usually hit up!? This season starter isnt looking to promissing! no damn snow! 

And ive been tweaking it some, playing with angles..


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

boardneub said:


> Marcdeo im in Woodbridge man, what hills do you usually hit up!? This season starter isnt looking to promissing! no damn snow!
> 
> And ive been tweaking it some, playing with angles..


Only blue brother. I can't be bothered with Horseshoe or Mount st Louis. If im heading north, I go straight to blue. Actually - there is a golf course in my hood - looks fantastic for some middle of the night sneaky runs.... but with this SHITE weather we are having, I wonder if we will get any snow at all.......


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn hell we will, didnt go speanding 700+ for nothing!


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

ANd i think im going to try glen eden a little bit just to get the hang of it, dont wanna totally suck arse at bleu haha


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

congrats on grabbing all your equipment. dont worry about the season, as we usually start late here. horseshoe opens today (with 2 runs) so you might be able to grab a few runs there for the week if you are desperate. you'll do fine at blue.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Got exams all week so that is a negative.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Well im back, Did pretty well at the snowboard show this weekend. Grabbed myself some new pants for 70% off retail! A little skid lid and some proper gloves. Also grabbed my 5x7 from blue. Really stoked for this season.


----------

